# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2011



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 00:08)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2011 às 00:49)

boas

por santa comba dão, esta tudo calmo nao chove nao ha vento e sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Set 2011 às 01:09)

Por aqui vai chovendo, registo *2.5 mm* desde as 0h.

Temperatura nos *16.2ºC*.


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2011 às 08:27)

Por aqui verdadeiro dia de Outono com 14.8ºc e com 17mm até agora recolhidos.

Será que podemos controlar a chuva 

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/chuva-podera-ser-controlada-por-raios-laser=f670922


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2011 às 09:03)

Bom dia

15,5ºC e chuva fraca.

Mínima de 14,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Set 2011 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

bastante chuva, durante a noite, com *12.7mm* já recolhidos.

Neste momento chove miudinho, com *15.3ºC*, depois de uma mínima de 14.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 12:56)

Bons dias.

Noite de aguaceiros fracos com mais intensidade a meio da manhã,com uma acumulação desde as 0h de 9.0mm...a temperatura desde as 0h só oscilou 1ºC...neste momento aguaceiros fracos com 16.7ºC.

Bom começo de mês ...isto já precisava de uma rega geral .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 13:25)

Desde o ultimo post foram 15m bem chovidos ..já passou para 11.6mm e continua  em forma de aguaceiros mais fracos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 14:25)

Boas,por aqui continua  com 13.2mm,actual 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 14:43)

Bem que chove por aqui com 15.5mm .


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 15:04)

*19,4mm* em Zebreira das 12h às 13h UTC.


Precipitação acumulada hoje, *>=30mm*:

44,2mm - Montalvo, Constância, Santarém
39,6mm - Tomar
39,4mm - Loriga
35,6mm - Covilhã
34,3mm - Miranda do Corvo, Coimbra


----------



## panda (1 Set 2011 às 15:09)

neste momento não  .
acumulados hoje *17.2mm*
Tº actual *17.4ºC* e *92%HR*


----------



## DRC (1 Set 2011 às 15:51)

Muita chuva pelo Sabugal.
A assinalar as pequenas inundações que se multiplicam pela cidade.


----------



## Serrano (1 Set 2011 às 16:03)

Dia de chuva na Covilhã, com 16.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 17:01)

Boa Tarde!!
Tenho acompanhado sempre o vosso forum por visitante!!
Aqui por Viseu está céu muito nublado cheio de nuvens!! Será que vem aí animação para estes lados?? Será que vem aí Trovoada??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 17:16)

Boas,depois de uns bons periodos de chuva com uma pausa já algum tempo neste momento sol por entre as nuvens ...mas no horizonte a sul muito negro...até ao momento acumulado 20.0mm  boa rega,actual 18.2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (1 Set 2011 às 17:24)

A estação do IM na Aldeida do Souto/Quinta da Lageosa deve estar no top das que registaram mais precipitação:







Por alto já contabiliza mais de 60mm.


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 18:06)

Por Viseu o céu está lindo está!! Promete!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 18:34)

Continua tudo calmo com muitas nuvens mas a sul vêm de lá uma escuridão ,vamos esperar,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Set 2011 às 18:47)

já acumulados *21mm* e as nuvens estão a prometer mais  
Tº actual *17.1ºC* e *92%HR* .
vento fraco


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2011 às 18:59)

ViseuWeather disse:


> Por Viseu o céu está lindo está!! Promete!!



cheguei agora de viseu, realmente estava mesmo escuro a oeste e na zona da serra da estrela... apanhei a trovoada ja em tondela e aqui em santa comba ate estremesse tudo...


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2011 às 19:00)

actuais: Forte trovoada, sem vento com chuva moderada mas certinha e sigo com 18.8ºC


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 19:03)

por aqui está escuro!! o céu está nublado!! esperemos mesmo que a trovoada esteja a caminho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 19:08)

A escuridão a sul já faz barulho...acho que esta vai-me passar ao lado ,vou esperar,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco de Este já algum tempo.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2011 às 19:14)

por aqui ja nao chove, e a trovoada ja se afastou, mas continua encoberto e de vez em quando la vem um estrondo...


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 19:35)

primeiro trovao!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 19:36)

Esta está a passar ao lado da cidade...mas a sul já lá vêm outra com muita trovoada no meio,esta sou capaz de ter sorte ,com 17.7ºC, e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 19:43)

Já chegou em força,quase de noite  ,vento e chuva .


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2011 às 19:52)

ViseuWeather disse:


> primeiro trovao!!



É verdade depois de já ter chovido de forma moderada entretanto já abrandou mas agora já se ouviram dois trovões.
Vamos ver o que vai dar, o radar parece prometedor.






Edit  Trovão forte enquanto submetia este post, parece que se está a aproximar.


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 19:54)

dahon disse:


> É verdade depois de já ter chovido de forma moderada entretanto já abrandou mas agora já se ouviram dois trovões.
> Vamos ver o que vai dar, o radar parece prometedor.



espero mesmo que sim!! 
posso saber em que zona de Viseu estás??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 19:54)

Continua a  com alguma intensidade e vento forte e trovoada, a temperatura baixou para os 15.2ºC.


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 20:33)

foi tudo embora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 20:37)

Esta já lá vai,o céu continua com muitas nuvens e a refrescar com 14.4ºC.

Precipitação até ao momento 27.6mm


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Set 2011 às 20:44)

Por aqui foi uma madrugada com muita precipitação, e depois de uma manhã calma tivemos uma tarde com muita chuva, trovoada e algum granizo.
Não havia onde escoar tanta agua, e a prova são as inundações que houve em vários pontos da vila.

Fica aqui o link para a noticia que está na pagina da Rádio Condestavel.

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4982&Itemid=31


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2011 às 21:08)

recomeça a chover moderadamente por aqui, mas sem trovoada nem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 21:31)

Já voltou a  com 14.4ºC.


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2011 às 22:16)

Neste momento chove torrencial mas trovoada é que nem se viu apenas ouvi 3 trovões.

Cumps.

Edit(22:21)  E vindo do nada um estrondo daqueles.


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 22:26)

dahon disse:


> Neste momento chove torrencial mas trovoada é que nem se viu apenas ouvi 3 trovões.
> 
> Cumps.
> 
> Edit(22:21)  E vindo do nada um estrondo daqueles.


tambem!! sera que vem ai trovoada?


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2011 às 22:35)

ViseuWeather disse:


> tambem!! sera que vem ai trovoada?



Sinceramente não creio muito pois durante a noite torna-se mais difícil os cumulonimbus desenvolverem-se mas como não sou nenhum expert na matéria, nem de perto nem de longe, talvez alguém mais experiente te possa responder.

Cumps.


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 22:37)

pois 
mas por agora só chove se calhar foi um trovão ocasional


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 22:42)

dahon disse:


> Sinceramente não creio muito pois durante a noite torna-se mais difícil os cumulonimbus desenvolverem-se mas como não sou nenhum expert na matéria, nem de perto nem de longe, talvez alguém mais experiente te possa responder.
> 
> Cumps.



As nuvens cumulonimbus são alimentadas pelo aquecimento diurno, como agora a temperatura começa a baixar já se torna mais complicado estas se desenvolverem


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 22:46)

neste momento só chuva


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2011 às 22:51)

continua a chuva por aqui... nao ha vento e sigo com 17.3ºC 

extremos de hoje: 17.2ºC  de minima e 26.5ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 22:57)

Aguaceiros fracos,a cota já subiu para os 31.2mm com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 23:43)

Os aguaceiros já pararam de cair,céu encoberto e vento fraco de sul,actual 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 18.6ºC e 31.2mm.


----------



## panda (1 Set 2011 às 23:52)

a  já deixou de cair.
acumulada hoje *37.2mm*
Tº actual *14.6ºC* e *96%HR*.


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2011 às 00:35)

Boas, por aqui tenho 15,0ºC e céu muito nublado. Muita chuva durante o dia, uns 20 e poucos mm.

Mínima de 14,2ºC e máxima de 17,1ºC.


----------



## Norther (2 Set 2011 às 08:05)

Estão 14ºC com períodos de chuva 
99% humidade
vento fraco de S
1012hpa pressão atmosférica
2.0mm de acumulação de precipitação

Ontem acumulou 39.0 mm dia bem chovido


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2011 às 11:16)

Bom dia

Chuvisca agora com 15,8ºC.

Mínima de 14,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2011 às 11:25)

Precipitação acumulada ontem, 1 de Setembro:
(>=20,0mm)

82,3mm - Aldeia do Souto/Quinta Lageosa
64,2mm - Zebreira
52,9mm - Caramulo
45,8mm - Viseu (cidade)
42,3mm - Guarda
36,7mm - Proença-a-Nova (P.Moitas)
27,9mm - Castelo Branco
24,4mm - Moimenta da Beira
22,4mm - Chaves
22,0mm - Carrazêda de Ansiães
20,6mm - Mirandela
20,0mm - Vila Real

Também nesta região além de uma série de EMA's que não transmitiram dados, temos algumas com dados pouco credíveis.
É o caso de Fundão e Manteigas, que registaram 0mm de precipitação, por exemplo.
Quando sabemos que a estação amadora de Manteigas registou 43mm ontem. E que toda a região da serra da Estrela foi bem regada:
Loriga: 54,9mm
Covilhã: 56,6mm


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Set 2011 às 12:57)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada ontem, 1 de Setembro:
> (>=20,0mm)
> 
> Também nesta região além de uma série de EMA's que não transmitiram dados, temos algumas com dados pouco credíveis.
> ...



A EMA da Covilhã (aeródromo) é outro exemplo de estação que tem passado, nos últimos tempos, grandes períodos de tempo sem transmitir dados ou, se regista a temperatura, não transmite dados de precipitação, por exemplo.

Receio que, com os cortes orçamentais que se reflectirão também no IM, o que avariar assim fique por muito tempo. Pode ser que me engane...


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2011 às 13:29)

boas

por aqui depois de uma noite de chuva, a manha foi de ceu muito nublado, mas ainda nao choveu hoje... nao ha vento e sigo com 21.5ºC


----------



## Norther (2 Set 2011 às 13:59)

Começou a chover novamente e com intensidade, mais uns bons mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2011 às 15:39)

Boas tardes.

Depois das 0h ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos onde rendeu 0.2mm...manhã muito nublado com o sol aparecer agora e quente...no horizonte  já algumas manchas negras...agora falta saber para que lado é que escorregam ,a temperatura a subir com 23.2ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2011 às 16:55)

Muitas nuvens com alguns pontos negros em volta ,para já ainda não deu em nada,actual 20.7ºC e sem sol neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2011 às 17:40)

ViseuWeather disse:


> Boa Tarde!!
> Tenho acompanhado sempre o vosso forum por visitante!!
> Aqui por Viseu está céu muito nublado cheio de nuvens!! Será que vem aí animação para estes lados?? Será que vem aí Trovoada??



Bem vindo ilustre mebro conterrâneo.

Malta, venho só para reportar o fantástico dia de chuvade ontem, que pelas 8h da manhã de ontem já levava 22mm, sendo que hoje e ontem deve fazer quase a média de Setembro, ou pelo menos a maior parte da mesma.

Venho também avisar que estarei fora uns dias por infelizes acontecimetos familiares, por falecimento de um ente querido MUITO próximo.

Até lá!


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 18:29)

Há pouco a Este de Castelo Branco o céu estava assim:


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2011 às 18:39)

por aqui o dia foi meteorologicamente aborrecido... com o ceu sempre muito nublado e sem chuva... o vento sopou fraco ao meio da tarde... 
extremos: 16.1ºC de minima e 23.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado, vento muito fraco e sigo com 21.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2011 às 19:33)

Boas,as muitas nuvens de tarde deram lugar a céu limpo pela zona...o sol ainda presente com vento de NW/W,actual 19.6ºC e 72%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 23.3ºC com 0.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2011 às 22:31)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco,ambiente na rua fresco com 16.3ºC.


----------



## nf76 (2 Set 2011 às 23:36)

O fim de tarde por Coimbra esteve assim...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2011 às 00:01)

Actuais 15.6ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## panda (3 Set 2011 às 16:23)

boas tardes.
céu pouco nublado e vento.
Tº actual *23.7ºC* e *39%HR*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2011 às 17:22)

Boas tardes.

Noite fresca com nevoeiro nos vales do Tejo...por aqui céu limpo pela manhã com aumento das nuvens a meio da manhã e por cá continuam ...ambiente na rua muito agradável  com vento moderado de W/SW,actual 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2011 às 19:05)

Poucas nuvens e vento moderado de W,actual 22.0ºC e 56%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 24.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2011 às 20:14)

Boas, dia fresco com mínima de 12,4ºC e máxima de 19,3ºC. Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura de 16,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2011 às 20:21)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de W,actual 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2011 às 22:04)

Tudo calmo  com 17.4ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2011 às 00:08)

Ora boas noites 

Penso que seja a primeira vez que escrevo neste tópico, tirando a abertura do mesmo. 

Estou por Tábua, na localidade das Barras. Já sentia saudades deste sossego, um silêncio "grandioso" em que reinam os grilos longínquos:P

Estou com ~17.0ºC (medidor de UV da LIDL que inclui sensor de temperatura de 0.5ºC em 0.5ºC).


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 14,2ºC.

Mínima de 13,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2011 às 11:46)

Bons dias.

Manhã muito nublado com chuva fraca e rendeu 0.2mm...neste momento algumas nuvens que em prinçipio é para limpar ,actual 20.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2011 às 12:28)

Por aqui o céu já totalmente limpo e o vento aumentar de W,actual 21.3ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Set 2011 às 12:59)

Hoje é bom dia para ir até à serra da estrela?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2011 às 13:28)

Boas

Dia fresco, ocorreu alguma precipitação durante a madrugada. Por agora ~23.0ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 13:34)

Zapiao disse:


> Hoje é bom dia para ir até à serra da estrela?



Se gostares de uma dose de frio...vai até lá...hoje lá para cima esta bem fresco...eu amanhã rumo até lá...e lá estarei 3 dias...


----------



## Zapiao (4 Set 2011 às 13:36)

MarioCabral disse:


> Se gostares de uma dose de frio...vai até lá...hoje lá para cima esta bem fresco...eu amanhã rumo até lá...e lá estarei 3 dias...



Nao tá previsto chover pois nao?


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 14:40)

Não...a tarde será de céu pouco nublado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2011 às 21:04)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e ambiente na rua muito bom...neste momento ambiente mais fresco e vento de NW,actual 17.3ºC e 67%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 23.9ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2011 às 22:00)

boas

foi passar o fim de semana a mira, por isso nao reportei durante o fim de semana, ate estava bom pensava que chovia no sabado, mas nao  ate foi 2 dias fixes para banhos temperatura amena mas fresquinho de noite. 

actuais(scd): ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 16.2ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2011 às 22:10)

Céu limpo e 14,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,4ºC / 21,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2011 às 22:35)

Boas,continua o ventinho de NW fresco e com 16.0ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2011 às 22:42)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo e 13,3ºC com bastante vento de SW.

Mínima de 13,3ºC (ainda deve descer) e máxima de 19,1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2011 às 23:28)

Despeço-me com uns (~)14.0ºC e com "uns barulhos produzidos" por corujas/mochos

Edit 23h52: Pelo GFS terei uma mínima de 9,8ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2011 às 08:59)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 12,7ºC.

Mínima de 9,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2011 às 11:15)

O dia continua fresco com 17,6ºC e céu limpo.



.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2011 às 11:19)

Bons dias.

A noite e a manhã atirar para o fresco com a temperatura a baixar até aos 13.6ºC...o dia nasceu com céu limpinho com a temperatura a subir ao de leve,actual 22.8ºC e 50%HR com algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2011 às 12:37)

Vento de N com a temperatura a subir levemente,actual 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2011 às 14:43)

Boas,céu limpo e ambiente mais quente...como se esperava ...ainda não acabou o verão ,actual 26.9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2011 às 15:01)

Parece que a estação das Penhas Douradas já está em funcionamento, pelo menos já dá dados há 3h seguidas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2011 às 17:08)

Boas

Dia quentinho, agora ~26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2011 às 17:43)

Boas,ambiente quentinho com continuação do Verão para os próximos dias ,actual 27.9ºC e vento de N.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2011 às 18:07)

Boas.

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado, ~24.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Set 2011 às 18:27)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com alguns bancos de nevoerio sobre o rio nas primeiras horas, o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 11.7ºC de minima e 25.9ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 24.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2011 às 19:10)

Fim de tarde ainda quentinho ao sol...porque há sombra já se nota muito mais fresco ,actual 27.0ºC com vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Set 2011 às 20:06)

céu limpo, pela zona da gardunha e direcção sabugal o céu esta vermelho 
Tº actual *23.1ºc* e *38%HR*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2011 às 20:31)

Boas,o vento por aqui parou e ambiente ainda morno,actual 24.2ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2011 às 20:34)

Boas

E assim terminou o dia, com a companhia de uns (~)20.0ºC












Agora com ~19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2011 às 22:27)

Boas,vento fraco de N com ambiente ainda tropical na rua ,actual 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2011 às 23:44)

Vento de N com 20.8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2011 às 00:08)

Boas. Noite fresquinha*, mas menos que ontem, e sem a companhia de corujas/mochos ~16,5ºC.

*Digo fresquinha porque estou habituado às noites algarvias e lisboetas


----------



## Fil (6 Set 2011 às 00:48)

Boas, por cá céu limpo com 14,4ºC.

Mínima de 10,8ºC e máxima de 21,3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2011 às 07:53)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia começa com ceu limpo e nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas... 
sigo com 15.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2011 às 12:31)

Boas.

Hoje vais estar quentinho
Céu limpo, vento fraco, ~26.0ºC, UV ~8.0.


----------



## Geiras (6 Set 2011 às 12:37)

27.5ºC por aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2011 às 15:09)

E vai aquecendo, ~30.0ºC, UV ~7,5.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2011 às 16:59)

Boas. 

Por agora, estão ~29.0ºC.


----------



## vitamos (6 Set 2011 às 17:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Acabei à pouco de construir um local improvisado para o sensor de temperatura:
> 
> ...



Bom pode servir-te de indicador, mas como possuidor de um sensor igual (e arrependidíssimo da compra) digo-te já que será meramente indicativo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2011 às 18:17)

Boas. 

Ora, o sensor indica-me que estão ~26.0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2011 às 20:14)

Boas

E assim terminou o dia, com a companhia de uns (~)21.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2011 às 20:35)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo e o  já a morder um bocado no fato ...a temperatura lá vai descendo devagar neste momento com vento fraco,actual 25.6ºC e 41%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 32.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2011 às 21:06)

boas

por qui o dia foi de calor, com ceu limpo, com o vento fraco a soprar de tarde.  
extremos: 13.6ºC de minima e 29.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem veto e sigo com 21.1ºC


----------



## Norther (6 Set 2011 às 21:27)

Boa noite estão 21.3ºC  com céu limpo
                       63% humidade
                       1022 hpa  
                       vento fraco de E


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2011 às 22:23)

Boas,vento fraco de NW com ambiente ainda morno,actual 24.2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2011 às 22:28)

Boas.

Depois do pôr-do-Sol o céu no horizonte (Oeste) tornou-se muito avermelhado, fotos: zero

Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo, ~18.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (6 Set 2011 às 23:05)

Boa noite 

A temperatura por aqui ronda os 23ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Set 2011 às 23:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Acabei à pouco de construir um local improvisado para o sensor de temperatura:
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2011 às 23:50)

Por agora ~17.0ºC.

*panda*, cada um faz o que pode, desde que haja força de vontade nada é impossível


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2011 às 00:07)

Tudo calmo com 23.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Set 2011 às 00:41)

Por aqui também tudo calmo e uns agradáveis *18.3ºC*.

Mínima: *13.8ºC *(06:28)
Máxima: *30.4ºC* (15:58)


----------



## panda (7 Set 2011 às 02:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por agora ~17.0ºC.
> 
> *panda*, cada um faz o que pode, desde que haja força de vontade nada é impossível



foi na boa


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2011 às 09:51)

Ontem pelas 17h apanhei 34ºC em Vila Nova de Foz Côa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2011 às 13:00)

Boas.

Mais uma vez hoje está quentinho, vento fraco ou nulo, temperatura a rondar (~) os 27.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2011 às 15:12)

Muito Sol muito Sol... Cá para mim o Verão chegou atrasado

~30.0ºC, tudo parado (vento nulo).


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Set 2011 às 16:06)

Tarde bem agradável de céu limpo e algum calor.

Temperatura nos *30.0ºC* e HR nos *32%*.

Mínima de *15.0ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (7 Set 2011 às 16:15)

Por aqui a temperatura é de 34ºC


----------



## Fil (7 Set 2011 às 16:31)

Por aqui tenho 25,2 e céu limpo. A mínima foi de 10,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2011 às 18:40)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui a noite foi com temperatura tropical ...não baixou dos 20.7ºC ...dia de céu limpo com o regresso do  em cheio,actuais 32.6ºC e 20%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2011 às 19:28)

Boas,o vento por aqui já passou a moderado de W,actual 29.1ºC e 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 34.4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2011 às 19:40)

Boas

Por agora estão ~22.5ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2011 às 21:27)

Boas,vento mais fraco de W/NW,actuais 25.0ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Z13 (7 Set 2011 às 22:33)

Boa noite,

mais um dia de verão, com sol e céu limpo, e uma máxima de *31.5ºC* e uma mínima de *7.7ºC*, pelo que juntas obtiveram uma amplitude térmica de quase 24ºC... nada mau!


Neste momento tudo calmo e *20.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2011 às 23:00)

Tudo calmo com 22.5ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2011 às 00:02)

Termino o dia com ~17.0ºC, tudo calmo


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2011 às 07:52)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com nevoeiro... nao ha vento e sigo com 16.9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2011 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Vento fraco de NW ou nulo, ~24.5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2011 às 13:42)

Mais um dia quente, ~29.0ºC.

Umas fotos do pôr-doSol de ontem, em Carragosela, Espariz:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2011 às 15:30)

Boas tardes .

A Noite foi de ambiente morno com vento fraco...céu limpo e muito  com vento fraco,actual 33.8ºC e 18%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2011 às 16:18)

Vento muito fraco com 34.2ºC e 17%HR .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2011 às 16:25)

Boas.

Por cá corre uma brisa de NW/W, ~32.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2011 às 19:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente e de ceu limpo, o nevoeiro matinal levantou por volta das 9h 
o vento por aqui soprou muito fraco ao longo do dia. 
extremos: 16.6ºC de minima e 31.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, corre uma brisa e sigo com uns agradaveis 27.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2011 às 19:38)

Boas,por aqui o sol já se escapou por trás do cabeço do barrocal ...com ambiente ainda muito  na rua e sem vento,actual 30.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2011 às 21:17)

Boas

E assim terminou o dia, com a companhia de uns (~)23.0ºC










------

Durante o fim da tarde o vento soprou de S/SW muito fraco a fraco. 

Por agora estão ~22.0ºC e nada mexe (vento nulo).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2011 às 21:46)

Boas,vento fraco de W com 26.2ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Z13 (8 Set 2011 às 21:59)

Boa noite, neste dia de verão!


Agora um pouco mais fresco, com *19.5ºC* e que bem que sabe!

Os extremos do dia foram: *10.4ºC  32.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2011 às 23:10)

Vento muito fraco de NW,actuais 24.3ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2011 às 00:01)

Actuais 23.6ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Set 2011 às 00:36)

Boas.

Tudo calmo, não corre vento, ~18.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Set 2011 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

De novo um dia quente, por agora vento fraco de NW, ~26.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Set 2011 às 15:30)

Boas.

O vento mudou, fraco a moderado de SW/S e por vezes de SE. ~33.0ºC. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens cirrus fibratus e intortus.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2011 às 16:57)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser quente de ceu limpo e de vez em quando la corre uma brisa... 
de manha esteve nevoeiro sobre as zonas baixas e tambem sobre o rio, que se dissipou logo antes das 9h... 

sigo com 32.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Set 2011 às 18:21)

32.5ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2011 às 18:55)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de  com nuvens altas de tarde...vento moderado de SW/W,actual 30.6ºC e 26%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 34.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2011 às 19:35)

Nuvens altas e vento moderado com 28.8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (9 Set 2011 às 19:58)

Boas

Sigo com 27.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (9 Set 2011 às 21:01)

boas noites por aqui estão 25.0ºC com céu pouco nublado
                                    28% HR
                                    1009 hpa
                                    vento fraco W

a máxima foi de 33.8ºC
a mínima de 14.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2011 às 21:25)

Boas,algum vento de W com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2011 às 23:33)

Vento muito fraco com 21.8ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2011 às 00:12)

extremos de ontem:  164ºc de minima e 32.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado com vento fraco, e com 17.9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2011 às 00:56)

Boas. Está uma noite agradável, céu muito nublado (já não há sinais da Lua), ~18.0ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Deixo algumas fotos do meu último pôr-do-Sol nortenho deste ano (sem edição!):


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2011 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Hoje está um dia com muita nebulosidade, e nevoeiro junto à Serra do Caramulo, e não se vê o cume da Serra da Estrela.

Por agora estão ~25.5ºC e vento muito fraco ou nulo.

Muito provavelmente este seja o meu último post de seguimento neste tópico, por isso, se Deus quiser, até p'ró ano


----------



## Norther (10 Set 2011 às 12:18)

bons dias por aqui céu pouco nublado com 24ºC
56% HR
1014 hpa
vento fraco SW


----------



## Norther (10 Set 2011 às 12:39)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2011 às 12:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Muito provavelmente este seja o meu último post de seguimento neste tópico, por isso, se Deus quiser, até p'ró ano



Enganei-me 

Chove bem, ~26.0ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Set 2011 às 18:02)

Por aqui, o céu apresenta-se com muitas nuvens. Inclusive percebi onde me encontro (zona sul da cidade) uns pingos, e olhando com atenção observei um chuvisco muito miúdinho apenas 1 ou 2 minutos, talvez nem tenha acontecido noutras zonas da cidade. 

O vento é fraco com algumas brisas, e o ambiente está fresco, muito melhor que ontem!


----------



## Geiras (10 Set 2011 às 18:30)

Boas

26ºC e vento fraco a moderado de W.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2011 às 22:31)

boas

por aqui foi dia de vindimas!! 
o ceu esteve enoberto da parte da manha, tornando-se gradualmente nublado ao longo do dia... nao houve vento...

extremos: 26.1ºC de maxima e 17.1ºC de minima 

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 19.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2011 às 23:05)

Boas noites.

Dia com várias caras  ...nevoeiro logo pela manhã e céu muito nublado até pelas 12h,passando a pouco nublado para nublar durante a tarde...neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco,actuais 18.6ºC e 77%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (11 Set 2011 às 12:14)

24ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2011 às 16:08)

Boas tardes.

Dia de nuvens altas e algum sol ...actuais 28.8ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2011 às 19:03)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens altas com meio sol...vento de NW com 24.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Set 2011 às 21:24)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado e com sol, e nao houve vento... 
os extremos de hoje: 14.9ºc de minima e 27.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 19.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2011 às 21:41)

Boas,noite de lua grande com algumas nuvens altas ..vento de NW com 21.1ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Norther (11 Set 2011 às 22:27)

Boas noites céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas com 17.3ºC
              85% HR
              1021 hpa
              vento fraco de S


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Set 2011 às 23:02)

tudo calmo, nao ha vento o ceu esta limpo com a lua a brilhar... sigo com 18.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Set 2011 às 07:05)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo e nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas... sigo com uma temperatura de 15.3ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Por aqui nevoeiro e 13,3ºC.

Mínima de 12,2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Set 2011 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã, como referiu o Dan, mas que dissipou rapidamente.

Mínima de 11.4ºC


Neste momento céu limpo e *24.9ºC *


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2011 às 12:13)

Bom dia

A temperatura vai subindo em Bragança depois de uma manhã fresca, por agora 23.7ºC na estação da ESAB/IPB, o céu está pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2011 às 14:34)

Boas tardes.

A noite foi de ambiente ameno com a temperatura a baixar até aos 18.2ºC...hoje por cá já com ambiente mais  e contar com ele para o resto da semanada ...céu limpo e vento fraco com 30.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2011 às 16:09)

Céu limpo com vento quase nulo de E/NE,actual 31.6ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2011 às 17:11)

Vai aquecendo  com 32.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2011 às 19:01)

Boas,céu limpo com ambiente ainda  e vento fraco de E/SE,actuais 31.6ºC e 30%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 32.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (12 Set 2011 às 19:41)

As 19:36 estão 26.3ºC com céu limpo
53% HR
1015 hpa
vento fraco de NW

max 33.8ºC
min 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2011 às 20:32)

Vento nulo já algum tempo ...tudo calmo com 25.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Set 2011 às 20:33)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi quente, com ceu limpo. nao houve vento por aqui... 
extremos: 15.3ºC de minima e 30.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 22.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2011 às 07:15)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro, nao ha vento e sigo com 18.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (13 Set 2011 às 10:45)

Bom dia,

mais uma manhã de verão, fresca ao inicio (*mínima de 11.6ºC*) e quente ao final!

Temperatura actual de *25.1ºC*





Céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2011 às 15:35)

Boas tardes .

Noite tropical  que baixou até aos 22.4ºC...céu limpo com mais  hoje,actuais 34.6ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## dahon (13 Set 2011 às 15:57)

Boas.
À pouco começaram a aparecer alguns cumulus, que neste momento se encontram em desenvolvimento, não me parece que vá dar em grande coisa mas, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2011 às 16:45)

Vento fraco com 34.8ºC .


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Set 2011 às 17:16)

dahon disse:


> Boas.
> À pouco começaram a aparecer alguns cumulus, que neste momento se encontram em desenvolvimento, não me parece que vá dar em grande coisa mas, vamos ver no que dá.



No satélite dá para perceber isso, mas não passará apenas de algumas nuvens solitárias...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2011 às 19:19)

Boas,tarde de  e continua com vento fraco,actual 33.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.4ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2011 às 19:55)

Já sem sol e vento fraco de N,actual 30.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2011 às 21:00)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro matinal levantou por volta das 10h, deixando o ceu limpo... nao houve vento. 

tambem vi esses cumulos por volta das 17.30h, estava na fila no IP3, e reparei nisso, eram para os lados da Estrela... 

extremos: 18.0ºC de minima e uns quentinhos 31.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 24.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2011 às 22:39)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de NW...ambiente na rua ainda ,actual 26.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2011 às 07:15)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo e vento moderado... sigo com 20.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2011 às 10:55)

De novo de volta, depois de um período para reflectir. O dia nasceu quente, com uma mínima de certo tropical, ou perto disso, com céu com nuvens altas ténues e algum calor já, com sol forte, bom para a proveitar o último dia sem trabalho, p´ró bronze...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2011 às 15:42)

Boas tardes .

Noite tropical a chegar aos 20.8ºC...mais um dia em cheio de  com vento de SE/S,actuais 33.2ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2011 às 16:00)

Tarde quente( chega agora aos 32,5, segundo ciclocomputador sempre à sombra) e com pouco vento.

Céu parcialmente nublado por altocumulus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2011 às 17:29)

Algumas névoas em volta  com vento fraco,actual 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2011 às 19:01)

Boas,algumas nuvens com ambiente ainda ,actual 32.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 20.8ºC / 34.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (14 Set 2011 às 19:09)

Por aqui céu limpo com 26.8ºC
46% HR
1013 hpa
vento fraco SW

max de hoje 33.6ºC
min de hoje 17.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2011 às 19:53)

Vento fraco com 29.5ºC ...está um bafo !


----------



## Z13 (14 Set 2011 às 21:43)

Ainda *21ºC *nesta noite abafada...

Os extremos do dia foram: *15.6ºC  33.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2011 às 22:13)

Boas,noite ainda de  com vento fraco,actuais 26.8ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2011 às 22:42)

boas

por aqui a ventania acalmou por volta das 10h da manha, lembro que soprava moderada a forte duranta a madrugada... 
alem disso o dia foi quente com o ceu pouco nublado. 

extremos: 19.8ºC de minima e 33.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo ainda com uns quentinhos 24.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2011 às 07:21)

boas

o dia começa com o ceu nublado por cumulos, sem vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 18.6ºC


----------



## Serrano (15 Set 2011 às 14:10)

30ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2011 às 14:48)

Boa tarde...

Neste momento pelo Alto Tâmega e Barroso, o céu começa a apresentar um aspecto mais prometedor... Tenho nuvens bastante desenvolvidas a W/NW (direcção Montalegre / Baltar) e parecem também querer rebentar a SUL.







O calor é mesmo insuportável...

Neste momento:

Temp: 30.6ºC
HR: 35%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2011 às 14:54)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã...neste momento com aparecimento de nuvens em volta da zona ...por enquanto nada de espacial ...ambiente na rua já a sentir-se ,actual 31.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2011 às 17:37)

Boas,nuvens altas e médias e muito sol...ambiente  com 32.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2011 às 18:38)

Boas tardes estão 29.4ºC com céu pouco nublado
48% HR 
1014 hpa 
vento nulo S

máx - 33.6ºC
min- 17.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2011 às 18:53)

Algumas nuvens e vento de S,actual 31.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 32.6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2011 às 19:27)

Boa noite! 

Bela trovoada entre as 16:30 e 17:00... Aqui na aldeia apenas pingou mas na cidade choveu bem...

*Temp: 24.6ºC*

Amanhã é dia de vindima, oxalá São Pedro colabore...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2011 às 20:50)

Boas,por aqui o vento já rodou para W mas ainda com 26.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2011 às 21:38)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, e sem vento. 
as maximas de hoje sao as seguntes: 18.6ºC de minima e 30.9ºC de maxima

actuais. ceu nublado sem vento e com uns agradaveis 21.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2011 às 22:07)

Vento de W,actuais 24.8ºC com 55%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2011 às 07:17)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro sobre o rio e zonas baixas, mas nota-se o ceu. nao ha vento e sigo com 17.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2011 às 14:30)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu com poucas nuvens...neste momento muitas nuvens e ambiente abafado   na rua com vento fraco,actual 27.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2011 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Aqui por Bragança vão crescendo algumas nuvens, veremos o que isto vai dar

Por agora a estação da ESA/IPB regista 29ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2011 às 17:13)

Boas,muitas nuvens e sol...vento fraco com 29.0ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2011 às 17:16)

Boas...

Alguns trovões entre as 15 e 16 horas e um pequeno aguaceiro... Nada mais...

Hoje já nao acredito...


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2011 às 18:20)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro durou ate ao meio dia, depois disso o ceu esteve sempre limpo. o vento soprou muito fraco desde o inicio da tarde... 
extremos: 17.4ºC de minima e 27.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu esbranquisado com vento muito fraco... sigo com 25.2ºC


mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2011 às 18:34)

Mau tempo em torno da Serra de Bornes: aguaceiros e trovoadas por agora ... 
Imagem de satélite às 18h00:






"CopyRight Eumetsat 2011"


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Set 2011 às 18:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Mau tempo em torno da Serra de Bornes: aguaceiros e trovoadas por agora ...



No satélite vê-se uma célula de enorme dimensões nessa área...deve estar a carregar bem...


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2011 às 19:04)

Célula vista a partir da webcam de Trancoso:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2011 às 19:12)

Boas,céu limpo e vento SW/W...ambiente na rua já vai ficando mais fresco,actual 26.5ºC e 53%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 29.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2011 às 22:23)

Boas,finalmente algum fresco por estas paragens ...coisa que não havia já alguns dias,vento de W com 21.6ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2011 às 23:58)

Gerofil disse:


> Mau tempo em torno da Serra de Bornes: aguaceiros e trovoadas por agora ...
> Imagem de satélite às 18h00:
> 
> 
> ...



Por essa hora tirei fotos da célula a partir de Ribeira de Pena. Um bocadito longe mas ainda assim era muito interessante.






















A diferença entre a 1ª e a última foto é de apenas 10 minutos. A minha localização era deficitária e havia muita neblina no ar...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2011 às 00:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por essa hora tirei fotos da célula a partir de Ribeira de Pena. Um bocadito longe mas ainda assim era muito interessante.



Belas Fotos...embora a cerca de 40km de distancia de Macedo de Cavaleiros, nota-se bem a grandiosidade e força das células em questão...


----------



## Fil (17 Set 2011 às 01:39)

Boas, por aqui céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura de 17,9ºC. Mínima de 17,0ºC e máxima de 26,5ºC. Pela tarde ainda caíram umas pingas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2011 às 14:14)

Boas tardes.

Esta noite e manhã já com algum fresco ... nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo e andou perto da minha zona...céu limpo com algumas nuvens a norte...ambiente ainda morno,actual 28.4ºC e 44%HR com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2011 às 15:28)

Céu limpo e vento de S/SW,actual 28.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Set 2011 às 17:48)

Mais um dia quente.... *26ºC* actuais com o céu praticamente limpo.


*Mínima de 13ºC*

*Máxima de 27ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2011 às 18:46)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de SW/W...ambiente já vai refrescando ,actual 26.3ºC e 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 29.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2011 às 21:17)

Vento moderado de W/NW com 21.5ºC e 60%HR...muito bom !


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2011 às 21:22)

boas

por Gouveia, o dia começou com nevoeiro levantando por volta das 10h. desde entao o ceu esteve geralmente pouco nublado. 
nao houve vento por aqui. 
extremos : 15.6ºC de minima e 24.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e com 17.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2011 às 23:05)

Vento fraco de W/NW,actual 19.6ºC.


----------



## marcomunial (17 Set 2011 às 23:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por essa hora tirei fotos da célula a partir de Ribeira de Pena. Um bocadito longe mas ainda assim era muito interessante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui na foto esta uma celula bem visivel, muito sinceramente são fotos apanhadas em momentos preçisos, estas de parabens pelo teu trabalho, mas acho que vou começar a ter aqui dados muito interessantes para estudo pois por incrivel que pareça, aqui na zona de onde resido deu-se mais um pequeno momento que sinceramente tem, e não tem motivo para ter decorrido, como vou explicar isso é baseado nisto:
O clica esta de ceu limpo sem aparente nublosidade nas proximidades excepto por imagens via satelite que detectam aproximação mas não chegam a atingir a zona de Tomar mas por incrivel e como ja se sabe que o clima em uma zona tão curta que é de Tomar ate Venda Nova (apenas 7 Km) as temperaturas do ar inclusive as forças de vento são diferentes como da noite para o dia, estranho é defacto mas por exemplo, agora são 23:32 do dia 17/09/2011 e vejam em qualquer estação que tenham ao dispor, seja em rede ou estação privada, onde se registou por exemplo ventos de 67 Km/h com rajada maxima de 75 Km/h verificados com preçisão as 23:12:12 do mesmo dia, com um abrandamento repentino de força de vento de 40 minutos estando o clima na actualidade com força de vento na ordem dos 30 Km/h, e agora ? explicação para isto ? Vendo que a frente nublosa que se regista em satelite continua a decorrer na mesma distançia e na mesma direção


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 00:07)

marcomunial disse:


> Aqui na foto esta uma celula bem visivel, muito sinceramente são fotos apanhadas em momentos preçisos, estas de parabens pelo teu trabalho, mas acho que vou começar a ter aqui dados muito interessantes para estudo pois por incrivel que pareça, aqui na zona de onde resido deu-se mais um pequeno momento que sinceramente tem, e não tem motivo para ter decorrido, como vou explicar isso é baseado nisto:
> O clica esta de ceu limpo sem aparente nublosidade nas proximidades excepto por imagens via satelite que detectam aproximação mas não chegam a atingir a zona de Tomar mas por incrivel e como ja se sabe que o clima em uma zona tão curta que é de Tomar ate Venda Nova (apenas 7 Km) as temperaturas do ar inclusive as forças de vento são diferentes como da noite para o dia, estranho é defacto mas por exemplo, agora são 23:32 do dia 17/09/2011 e vejam em qualquer estação que tenham ao dispor, seja em rede ou estação privada, onde se registou por exemplo ventos de 67 Km/h com rajada maxima de 75 Km/h verificados com preçisão as 23:12:12 do mesmo dia, com um abrandamento repentino de força de vento de 40 minutos estando o clima na actualidade com força de vento na ordem dos 30 Km/h, e agora ? explicação para isto ? Vendo que a frente nublosa que se regista em satelite continua a decorrer na mesma distançia e na mesma direção



A explicação está no facto de neste momento estarmos sobre a influência do anticiclone o que está a provocar a dita nortada, que é vento forte de NW. As diferenças em termos de vento entre o litoral e o interior são grandes, pois quanto mais para o interior menos vento existe pois existem muito mais barreiras (orografia) o que o leva a enfraquecer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Set 2011 às 00:14)

Boa noite...

Neste preciso momento:

Céu parcialmente nublado...

Temperatura: 11.2ºC 
Humidade: 75%
Pressão: 1020hpa


----------



## Z13 (18 Set 2011 às 11:06)

Bom dia,

céu limpo mas um pouco mais fresco, com *19.1ºC*


A mínima desta manhã foi de *12.2ºC*


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2011 às 12:34)

O dia continua mais fresco que nestes últimos dias.

Céu limpo a sul, algum vento e 20,0ºC.

Mínima de 13,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2011 às 12:41)

Bons dias.

Pelo meio da manhã ainda passaram algumas nuvens pela zona ....neste momento céu limpo e ambiente ainda meio morno ,actual 24.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2011 às 12:48)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu pouco nublado, sem vento. 
sigo com 21.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2011 às 14:14)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento,actual 26.6ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Set 2011 às 14:30)

Boa tarde...

*Temp: 18.7ºC
HR: 45%
Pressão: 1020hpa*

Céu pouco nublado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2011 às 15:20)

Algum vento de N,actuais 27.4ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2011 às 16:42)

marcomunial disse:


> (...) O clica esta de ceu limpo sem aparente nublosidade nas proximidades excepto por imagens via satelite que detectam aproximação mas não chegam a atingir a zona de Tomar mas por incrivel e como ja se sabe que o clima em uma zona tão curta que é de Tomar ate Venda Nova (apenas 7 Km) as temperaturas do ar inclusive as forças de vento são diferentes como da noite para o dia, estranho é defacto mas por exemplo, agora são 23:32 do dia 17/09/2011 e vejam em qualquer estação que tenham ao dispor, seja em rede ou estação privada, onde se registou por exemplo ventos de 67 Km/h com rajada maxima de 75 Km/h verificados com preçisão as 23:12:12 do mesmo dia, com um abrandamento repentino de força de vento de 40 minutos estando o clima na actualidade com força de vento na ordem dos 30 Km/h, e agora ? explicação para isto ? Vendo que a frente nublosa que se regista em satelite continua a decorrer na mesma distançia e na mesma direção



Embora eu estivesse no Alto Alentejo (Alandroal), também reporto muito vento exactamente por essa hora ontem à noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2011 às 18:13)

Boas,céu limpo e o vento a ficar moderado,actual 25.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2011 às 19:51)

Dia fresco, por comparação com os anteriores.

Extremos de hoje:

13,0ºc / 21,2ºC

Por agora céu limpo e 17,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2011 às 19:54)

Boas,ambiente vai-se refrescando...que é muito saudável  ,actual 21.6ºC e vento de N/NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2011 às 21:05)

Mais fresco ...com 18.5ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2011 às 22:41)

Actuais 17.7ºC e vento de NW/N.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2011 às 23:04)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi de ceu limpo e vento fraco. 
extremos: 12.3ºC de minima e 24.4ºC de minima

actualmente ja estou em santa comba sopra um ventinho fresco de N, ceu limpo e com 15.2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2011 às 02:25)

Boa noite...

Vamos ter uma noite fresca...

Neste momento a temperatura não para de cair, comportamento inverso tem a humidade relativa.

*Temperatura: 6.1ºC
Humidade: 76%*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2011 às 09:34)

Bom dia! 

*Temperatura mínima: 3.4ºC*

*Temp: 11.4ºC
HR: 64%*


----------



## Z13 (19 Set 2011 às 12:21)

De facto hoje a manhã já pedia casaco... *Mínima de +3.2ºC*.

Por agora céu limpo e *19.2ºC*


----------



## Z13 (19 Set 2011 às 12:22)

No politécnico, aqui bem no centro da cidade, a mínima foi de *+1.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2011 às 13:13)

Bons dias.

Depois das 0h de hoje levantou-se por aqui vendaval ...parecia queria arrrancar tudo ...máxima rajada foi de 50Km/h...mais um noite e manhã fresca ...neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco,actuais 24.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Set 2011 às 14:02)

23ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2011 às 14:13)

Boa tarde

Por agora céu limpo e 20,0ºC.

Manhã fresca com as mínimas baixas neste final de Verão. Aqui registei 5,3ºC de mínima, mas deve ter havido valores muito mais baixos em alguns poços de frio aqui da região. Aqui a norte, em Espanha, a Puebla de Sanabria registou -2,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2011 às 14:54)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de E/SE...ambiente ainda meio morno ,actual 26.1ºC e só 19%HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2011 às 15:01)

Dan disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por agora céu limpo e 20,0ºC.
> 
> Manhã fresca com as mínimas baixas neste final de Verão. Aqui registei 5,3ºC de mínima, mas deve ter havido valores muito mais baixos em alguns poços de frio aqui da região. Aqui a norte, em Espanha, a *Puebla de Sanabria registou -2,8ºC esta manhã*.



É de facto *uma região bem fria*.
Há 3 anos estive uns dias alojado bem perto do lago de Sanábria nesta precisa altura. Notava-se a geada pela manhã nos telhados.
De dia eu fazia praia e banhava-me nas águas tépidas do lago, pela noite *o aquecimento central era uma companhia essencial* - as noites eram de um frio inimaginável para um mês de Setembro...(não, não sou friorento, o aquecimento estava de facto ligado e era necessário!)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2011 às 16:13)

Vento fraco com 26.8ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2011 às 18:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> É de facto *uma região bem fria*.
> Há 3 anos estive uns dias alojado bem perto do lago de Sanábria nesta precisa altura. Notava-se a geada pela manhã nos telhados.
> De dia eu fazia praia e banhava-me nas águas tépidas do lago, pela noite *o aquecimento central era uma companhia essencial* - as noites eram de um frio inimaginável para um mês de Setembro...(não, não sou friorento, o aquecimento estava de facto ligado e era necessário!)



Afinal a mínima da Puebla de Sanábria ainda foi mais baixa (-3,0ºC).

Os extremos: -3,0ºC / 24,5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2011 às 18:45)

Boas!

Por aqui a máxima já está feita!

*Temp. Máx: 25.1ºC (16:36)*

*Temp: 23.8ºC
HR: 33%
Pressão: 1022hpa
Vento: 4.6km/h W/NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2011 às 19:28)

Boas,o sol por aqui já se foi  com ambiente já a refrescar ...e eu vou fazer a minha rega diária ,actual 24.6ºC e 27%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## Norther (19 Set 2011 às 20:30)

Boas noites por aqui estão 21.6ºC com céu limpo, 24% HR, 1017hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2011 às 20:49)

Tudo calmo...sem vento com 19.5ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2011 às 21:19)

Céu limpo e 18,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

5,3ºC / 23,7ºC (o dia mais fresco desde 8 de Junho)


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Set 2011 às 21:30)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e algum vento durante a manha... 
extremos: 13.0ºC de minima e 27.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 18.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2011 às 23:23)

O vento voltou mas fraco de N ajundando a subir a temperatura com 20.6ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2011 às 23:56)

Boa noite...

E o Verão resiste...

Já tive 12.8ºC mas subiu aos actuais 14.8ºC... Muito longe da temperatura de ontém à mesma hora.

Edit: 14.9ºC (continua a subir)...


----------



## Norther (20 Set 2011 às 00:03)

por aqui estou com 16.3ºC
41% HR
1017hpa
sem vento


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2011 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 17,7ºC.

Mínima de 8,7ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2011 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

Nada que ver com a noite de ontém... 

*Temperatura mínima: 12.5ºC*

*Temperatura: 20.6ºC
Humidade: 42%
Pressão: 1022hpa
Vento: 2.1 km/h W/NW*

O Verão não baixa os braços!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2011 às 16:53)

Boas tardes.

Dia de céu limpo com vento fraco...ambiente na rua hoje mais quente,actual 30.0ºC e 18%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2011 às 17:29)

Boa tarde! Está um belo dia de Verão!

*Temperatura Máxima: 27.5ºC (16:58)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 26.9ºC
Humidade: 23%
Vento: 5.7km/h NW
Pressão: 1019hpa
Precipitação: 0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2011 às 19:30)

Boas,tarde com temperatura agradável...tal como ontem o vento foi-se   já com a temperatura a descer bem,actual 25.8ºC e 28%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 30.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (20 Set 2011 às 20:01)

boas noites mais um belo dia de sol neste momento estão
21.3ºC e céu limpo
34% HR
vento fraco NW
1015 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2011 às 20:28)

Sem vento com 22.2ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2011 às 21:50)

BOAS

hoje o dia foi de ceu limpo e com uma brisa ao longo do dia. 
extremos: 11.5ºC de minima e 30.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, corre a tal brisa e sigo com uns agradaveis 20.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2011 às 22:11)

Boas,depois de ter descido até aos 21.7ºC...com o regresso do vento fraco de N a temperatura já recuperou até aos 23.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2011 às 07:18)

bom dia

o dia começa com ceu limpo e alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio, nao ha vento e sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2011 às 12:46)

Bons dias.

Durante a manhã ainda ouve momentos de céu com muitas nuvens ...agora céu limpo pela zona com algumas nuvens altas em volta,vento fraco de E/SE,actual 26.6ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2011 às 13:33)

Boas,nuvens altas no horizonte e vai subindo a temperatura em força 28.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2011 às 15:29)

Boas,nuvens altas e ambiente quente com 29.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2011 às 20:04)

Boas,céu limpo e o ambiente vai refrescando com o vento fraco de W/NW,actual 24.1ºC e 38%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 30.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2011 às 20:20)

boas 
por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado e sem vento.
maximas de hoje: 11.8ºC de minima e 26.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, ha vento fraco desde as 20h e sigo com 19.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2011 às 21:51)

Boas,algum vento de W,actuais 22.2ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2011 às 23:03)

Boas, neste momento 19,6ºC e céu limpo e sem vento.

Mínima de 12,2ºC e máxima de 25,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2011 às 23:07)

Vento fraco de W/NW,actuais 20.8ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2011 às 23:15)

Boa noite...

*Mínima: 9.6ºC Máxima: 28.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com ceu encoberto, sem vento e com 16.3ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Z13 (22 Set 2011 às 11:31)

Bom dia,

céu limpo, *22.2ºC*, e nenhum carro aqui pelo centro...

A mínima desta manhã foi de *9.9ºC*


----------



## Serrano (22 Set 2011 às 14:09)

28ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2011 às 16:17)

Boas tardes.

Nuvens altas e algum vento de S/SW,actual 28.4ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## Z13 (22 Set 2011 às 18:04)

Bragança, *27.5ºC* actuais


Extremos do dia: *9.9ºC  29.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2011 às 18:23)

Nuvens altas e vento de SW/W moderado,temperatura já em queda ,actual 26.4ºC e 35%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2011 às 19:46)

Boas. 

O dia foi ameno, bem fresco pela manhã, mas nada que não se suportasse bem de manga curta, com nevoeiro que cedo se levantou.
A tarde foi agradável com algum vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2011 às 20:25)

Boas,vento de W com 22.6ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2011 às 21:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto ate ao meio dia, depois disso o dia esteve com ceu limpo. houve uma briza ao longo da tarde... 
extremos: 16.0ºC de minima e 26.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 16.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2011 às 23:02)

Vento de W...actuais 19.7ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2011 às 23:52)

Bela noite de Outono com 17,9ºC praticamente sem vento e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 13,4ºC / 24,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2011 às 07:17)

bom dia

o dia começa com ceu encoberto (neblina), nao ha vento e sigo com 15.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (23 Set 2011 às 10:08)

Um pouco mais quente do que ontem, com *18.4ºC* actuais.


A mínima desta manhã foi de *10.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2011 às 13:13)

Bons dias.

Manhâ com céu encoberto até pelas 10h e ambiente fresco...neste momento céu totalmente limpo e a temperatura a subir lentamente,actuais 23.7ºC e 51%HR com vento fraco de S/SW.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2011 às 19:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando. 
nao houve vento 

extremos: 14.1ºC de minima e 24.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado sem vento e com uns frescos 18.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2011 às 19:49)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo com algumas nuvens pelo meio da tarde...nestes instantes já com céu limpo e o ambiente a refrescar com vento de W,actual 19.4ºC e 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 26.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2011 às 22:44)

Boas,céu limpo e ambiente fresco...vento de W,actuais 15.2ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Z13 (23 Set 2011 às 23:41)

Noite fresca, *14.3ºC* actualmente.

Extremos do dia: *10.8  25.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2011 às 23:46)

Vento fraco de W com a temperatura já alguns largos minutos parados nos 14.7ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2011 às 12:20)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo e 17,4ºC por agora.


Mínima de 8,3ºC aqui em casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2011 às 20:16)

Boas,dia de céu limpo e ambiente morno durante a tarde ...neste momento já vou na descida da temperatura com vento fraco de W/NW,actuais 20.9ºC e 53%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 26.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (24 Set 2011 às 22:06)

Noite fresquinha, *16.5ºC* actuais,


extremos de *8.0ºC  24.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2011 às 22:30)

Boas,vento de W/NW,actuais 18.6ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia


Céu quase sem nuvens e 17,4ºC.

Mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2011 às 12:07)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2011 às 19:17)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e ambiente a meio verão ...neste momento o sol pela zona já virou a esquina  com vento muito fraco,actuais 25.8ºC e 32%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2011 às 20:57)

Boas,tudo calmo  sem vento com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2011 às 22:50)

O vento regressou mas fraco de SW,actual 20.8ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2011 às 08:31)

Bons dias !

Por aqui mais um dia de outono a cheirar a verão ...céu limpo e vento muito fraco,actual 18.4ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2011 às 11:11)

Muito sol com vento fraco...ambiente já vai aquecendo com 24.0ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2011 às 12:25)

Vai subindo  a temperatura  com 27.3ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (26 Set 2011 às 14:00)

28ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2011 às 14:31)

Boas,vento fraco de E com ambiente de algum  está quentinho o sol ,actuais 30.2ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Set 2011 às 14:43)

Boas Tardes!

Mais um dia com cheirinho a Verão, com céu praticamente limpo e temperatura nos *29.6ºC*.

Mínima de *13.5ºC* às 07:32.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2011 às 17:01)

Por aqui continua uma boa tarde de verão ...vento muito fraco com muito sol,actuais 30.6ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2011 às 18:55)

Fim de tarde com vento nulo e ambiente ainda muito morno,actual 28.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 30.9ºC .


----------



## Norther (26 Set 2011 às 19:45)

Boas noites estão 21.4ºC com céu limpo
41% HR
vento nulo
1018 hpa


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2011 às 20:41)

Tarde amena, apesar de se ter sentido estranhamente quente e abafada, mas com uma máxima de 25,9ºC.

Agora, céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Actuais 222,2ºC e 35%HR...

_________________
Peço desculpa pela longa ausência de quatro semanas... XD


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2011 às 20:44)

Vento nulo e com 25.3ºC...ambiente ainda de noite tropical .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2011 às 23:04)

Vento fraco de NW/N com 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2011 às 13:05)

Bons dias.

Com entrada de nuvens durante a noite e madrugada a temperatura pouco baixou...ficou-se pelos 19.5ºC ...depois de uma manhã com muitas nuvens e sem sol...neste momento só nuvens altas  a deixarem passarem o sol com ambiente a ficar ...vento fraco com 27.2ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2011 às 13:47)

Boas,o céu já passou a limpo com o vento muito fraco...ambiente na rua vai ficando  com 28.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Set 2011 às 14:49)

Boas tardes!

Temperatura nos *30.1ºC* e céu com alguma nebulosidade.

Mínima de *15.7ºC* às 06:03.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2011 às 15:04)

Nuvens altas e muito sol...com 29.8ºC e vento fraco de E/SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2011 às 16:52)

Vento fraco com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2011 às 16:52)

boas

depois e uma ausencia forçada devido a problemas de saude, eis que estou de volta. 
por aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu nublado por nuvens altas, nao ha vento e sigo com 27.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2011 às 18:31)

Muito sol e algumas nuvens altas...ambiente na rua ainda muito  com vento nulo,actuais 29.7ºC e 28%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.5ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2011 às 20:06)

O dia foi bem quente e abafado, abafo esse aumentado pela camada de nuvens altas e médias que encheu o céu desde manhã até ao final da tarde. o Vento foi fraco.

Actuais 24,7ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2011 às 20:36)

Tudo calmo...nada se mexe ...ambiente abafado na rua com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2011 às 20:48)

esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento o ceu esta pouco nublado, e sigo com uns abafados 22.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2011 às 22:28)

Boas,por aqui continua igual ...de vez em quando uma ligeira brisa...mas ambiente continua  com tudo calmo,actuais 25.2ºC e 39%HR


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Set 2011 às 23:17)

Por aqui a noite segue bastante agradável, ainda com *22ºC*.

Máxima de *30.9ºC*.


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2011 às 09:28)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 18,7ºC.

Mínima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2011 às 10:09)

Registo de precipitação em algumas EMA's do norte, esta manhã:


----------



## Serrano (28 Set 2011 às 10:33)

Algumas gotas na Covilhã, com 19ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2011 às 12:43)

Bons dias .

Finalmente um dia atirar para o fresco ...noite tropical a chegar só aos 21.9ºC...o sol ainda não apareceu com céu muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 24.3ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2011 às 13:35)

Muitas nuvens ainda com o sol a tentar romper ...vento fraco com 25.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2011 às 13:55)

Por aqui a mínima foi de *20.6ºC* às 02:44.

Neste momento, *27.1ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2011 às 14:31)

Boas,o céu continua com muitas nuvens e o sol mais fechado ,vento fraco neste momento de NE,actuais 26.0ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2011 às 15:13)

Noite quase tropical, manhã de morrinha e tarde amena e de muitas nuvens.

Actuais 24,6ºC e 35%HR, com 0,0mm acumulados...


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2011 às 15:14)

boas

por aqui a madrugada foi marcada com alguns breves aguaceiros tal como o dia de hoje. volta e meia la caem umas pingas... nao ha vento e sigo com 26.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2011 às 15:35)

Chuva fraca com pingas bem grandes...

Actual 24,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2011 às 20:17)

Boas,tarde nublado para dar lugar alguns aguaceiros fracos ao fim da tarde...há hora que choveu estando eu no centro mesmo da cidade ainda foram moderados e nalgumas zonas nem pinga...na minha zona alguns pingos ,neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,actuais 24.3ºC e 39%HR.

Dados de hoje 21.9ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2011 às 20:31)

por aqui a tarde nao cairam pingas mas esteve sempre muito nublado... nao houve vento durante todo o dia... 
extremos: 17.9ºC de minima e 27.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e com uns agradaveis 22.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2011 às 21:58)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco de N,actual 23.6ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Set 2011 às 22:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,tarde nublado para dar lugar alguns aguaceiros fracos ao fim da tarde...há hora que choveu estando eu no centro mesmo da cidade ainda foram moderados e nalgumas zonas nem pinga...na minha zona alguns pingos ,neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,actuais 24.3ºC e 39%HR.
> 
> Dados de hoje 21.9ºC / 27.8ºC.



Só para acrescentar, que embora em alguns lugares nem pinga, quando saí de casa às 9h25 ainda molhou o vidro do carro, enfim, uns pingos na zona do bairro do valongo (zona SE da cidade).


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2011 às 13:00)

boas

manha de sol e quentinha e com um vento fraco, sigo com 28.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2011 às 15:05)

Tarde quente de céu limpo, algum vento e muito sol..

Actuais 26,6ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2011 às 16:13)

Continua o céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e sol.

Actuais 26,8ºC e 23%Hr.


----------



## Norther (29 Set 2011 às 18:17)

Boas tardes estão 28.2ºC com céu limpo
25% HR
vento nulo
1016hpa


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2011 às 19:22)

Céu com algumas nuvens baixas e médias a SW e W, com vento fraco.

Actual 24,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2011 às 22:12)

Boas noites.

Pela manhã algumas nuvens para passar a limpo o resto do dia...ambiente na rua já foi mais quente,actuais 24.2ºC e vento fraco de E.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 30.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (29 Set 2011 às 22:39)

Boas noites estão 19.5ºC com céu limpo
42% HR
vento nulo
1017 hpa

deixo duas fotos do amanhecer na Cova da Beira, a 1ª na Terça e a 2ª na Quarta Feira



 

http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/p9280051.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2011 às 23:10)

Vento fraco com 23.2ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## Norther (29 Set 2011 às 23:48)

neste momento estão 19.9ºC com céu limpo
48% HR
vento nulo 
1017 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2011 às 23:57)

extremos de hoje 15.2ºC de minima e 31.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com uns gradaveis 19.4ºC


----------



## Norther (30 Set 2011 às 07:58)

Bom dia, estão 18.7ºC  céu com algumas nuvens altas
69% HR
vento nulo
1017hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2011 às 12:44)

Bons dias.

Mais uma noite com ambiente meio morno...pela manhã céu quase limpo e algumas nuvens altas...neste momento já mais nublado por nuvens altas com vento de SE,actuais 25.5ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2011 às 13:46)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco de SE,actual 27.3ºC...vai subindo!


----------



## Serrano (30 Set 2011 às 14:20)

25ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, já sem as nuvens altas da parte da manhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2011 às 15:13)

Nuvens altas com vento fraco de E,actual 28.5ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Set 2011 às 17:50)

boas

dia de nuvens altas por estes lados e sem vento. sigo com 29.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2011 às 18:33)

Boas.nuvens altas e vento fraco de E,actual 28.0ºC e 35%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 29.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2011 às 22:44)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco de E,actual 23.3ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Z13 (30 Set 2011 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

pelo nordeste, mais do mesmo...!

*Extremos de 10.1ºC @ 29.5ºC*


Neste momento, estamos quase em Outubro e ainda registo *14.3ºC* com *47%* de HR


----------

